# Zoom ring on 17-40L becoming loose?



## Marsu42 (Jan 20, 2015)

My trusty ol' 17-40L is developing a potential issue and I'd like some feedback if there is nothing to it or if it's a sign of impending doom(tm):

The zoom ring (the one towards the camera) has a bit of play, i.e. I have to turn it a bit before it grabs the actual focusing mechanism. I cannot remember anything special happening to the lens except my usual heavy duty outdoor usage.

Atm, this is not problem at all ... but if possible it would be nice to have experiences on how this will develop in the future - either stay this way, becoming a bit worse or completely breaking the lens requiring expensive servicing.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 20, 2015)

Lift the zoom ring rubber up and pull it off, then you will see there are 2 holes on the zoom ring. There is a screw in each hole, use a JIS 00 type screwdriver to tighten them up. Put the rubber ring back and you are done.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 21, 2015)

BozillaNZ said:


> Lift the zoom ring rubber up and pull it off, then you will see there are 2 holes on the zoom ring. There is a screw in each hole, use a JIS 00 type screwdriver to tighten them up. Put the rubber ring back and you are done.



Thanks a lot, I'll do that - I never imagined you could pull off the rubber just like that!


----------

